# colocar, poner



## gringo_del_norte

Hi!

What is the difference between poner and colocar?

Ex. *El señor colocó la peluca en la cabeza de la mujercita vs El señor puso la peluca en la cabeza de la mujercita*

Thanks!


----------



## VenusEnvy

gringo_del_norte said:


> Hi!


Helloooo!



			
				Gringo said:
			
		

> What is the difference between poner and colocar?


I would say that colocar is more like "to place" while poner is more like "to put". 

Sometimes colocar can be translated as locate, be situated, place. I hope these alternatives can give you a better feeling of how the word is different from poner.



			
				Gringo said:
			
		

> Ex. *El señor colocó la peluca en la cabeza de la mujercita
> The gentleman placed the wig on the young/little woman's head.
> 
> El señor puso la peluca en la cabeza de la mujercita
> The gentleman put the wig on the young/little woman's head.*


----------



## Pablo de los EU

There's really not much difference in this case, but as I understand it "colocar" is like "to locate" or "to place" and "poner" is usually just "to put." 

So, there are certain contexts in which they would not be interchangeable. 

Ex. The house is located between two apartments. 
La casa esta colocada entre dos apartamentos. But you couldn't say "La casa esta puesta entre dos apartamentos."

Diganme si lo estoy explicando mal. Gracias.


----------



## atenea_84

Pablo de los EU said:


> There's really not much difference in this case, but as I understand it "colocar" is like "to locate" or "to place" and "poner" is usually just "to put."
> 
> So, there are certain contexts in which they would not be interchangeable.
> 
> Ex. The house is located between two apartments.
> La casa esta colocada entre dos apartamentos. But you couldn't say "La casa esta puesta entre dos apartamentos."
> 
> Diganme si lo estoy explicando mal. Gracias.



Muy bien explicado


----------



## Pablo de los EU

atenea_84 said:


> Muy bien explicado


 

Muchas gracias y un saludo desde la Florida.


----------



## 50something

Pablo y Atenea, no creo que decir "...la casa esta colocada es correcto...", las casas no se ponen ni se colocan, por el contrario, se localizan, se ubican, se sitúan. 

I'd have to agree with VenusEnvy's definition, instead.


----------



## 50something

Re-envío corregido, Pablo y Atenea, no creo que decir "...la casa esta colocada*..." sea correcto*, las casas no se ponen ni se colocan, por el contrario, se localizan, se ubican, se sitúan. 

I'd have to agree with VenusEnvy's definition, instead.

Gary


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Pues, eso podria ser, y gracias por corregirme. Tal vez, el ejemplo de la casa no fue bueno, pero estoy casi seguro que he oido "colocar" usado en el sentido de "to locate."


----------



## gringo_del_norte

ok. es claro ahora. Gracias a todos! 

no sabia que colocar se use para decir "to locate" tambien...Entonces, puedo decir algo como, "los Estados Unidos se coloca al sur de Canada"?


----------



## gringo_del_norte

actually, I guess it would be either

1. Los estados unidos se esta colocado al sur de Canada, or
2. Los Estados Unidos esta situado al sur de Canada


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Bueno Gringo del norte, ahorita no estoy seguro. Yo creia que si, pero segun lo que dijo cochabamba, me parece que seria mejor decir:

Los Estados Unidos estan ubicados al sur de Canada. 

Vamos a ver lo que dicen los otros.


----------



## 50something

I will have to respectfully insist guys, "colocar" is not appropriate at all and has nothing to do with "to locate". I don't know wher in earth you have heard that, but there must have been some kind of missunderstanding Pablo. And Gringo, my friend, option 2 sounds much better man, and forget option 1, totally wrong.


----------



## VenusEnvy

gringo_del_norte said:


> 1. Los estados unidos se están colocados al sur de Canada,
> (Aunque haya corregido esta frase, no creo que sea correcta...)
> 
> 2. Los Estados Unidos están situados / ubicados al sur de Canada



I agree with Cocha that countries aren't _placed_ somewhere, but instead they are _located_ somewhere.


----------



## 50something

Venus, when we say "Los Estados Unidos...", are we referring to one country or several states?. 

My question is arised by the doubt regarding which to use. If we are talking about one country, we could say " está situado..." but if we refer to several states, we migh as well use "esta*n* situado*s*...", what do you think?

Gary


----------



## VenusEnvy

cochabamba said:


> Venus, when we say "Los Estados Unidos...", are we referring to one country or several states?.
> 
> My question is arised by the doubt regarding which to use. If we are talking about one country, we could say " está situado..." but if we refer to several states, we migh as well use "esta*n* situado*s*...", what do you think?



Hmmm... good question. I've just always followed the rule that if the subject is in the plural, verbs are conjugated as such.     Does it sound correct to you to say, "Los Estados Unidos está situado..."?


----------



## 50something

Arised?, is the tense correct?, should be "arose" I believe?. Help guys.


----------



## VenusEnvy

cochabamba said:


> Arised?, is the tense correct?, should be "arose" I believe?. Help guys.



My question arose from my doubts  regarding which to use. If we are talking about one country, we could say " está situado..." but if we are referring to several states, we could as well use "estan situados...". What do you think?


 Espero haberte servido.


----------



## Moritzchen

Los Estados Unidos* están...*


----------



## 50something

Venus, not really, it doesn't sound all correct, however is doesn't sound wrong either!. And my question is related to the "subject", we don't really know if it is singular or plural right?. So if we say "EEUU esta situado...", would you like that better? 

You see I am putting aside ther article "los" and it really helps. Go on. Your turn. I think we all are learning fro this.


----------



## 50something

Moritz, si decimos "EEUU est*á* en estado de alerta" que te parece?


----------



## gringo_del_norte

al mismo tiempo, si diria "los estados unidos estan un pais", it sounds strange, no? "los estados unidos estan unos paises" would sound better, but ofcourse that doesn't make any sense. I think of it like "Los Estados Unidos" as being the whole name of the country and I think I would say "esta", not "estan". 

In English, no one says "The United States are(estan) a country", we say "is((esta) a coutry"


----------



## VenusEnvy

cochabamba said:


> Venus, not really, it doesn't sound all correct, however is doesn't sound wrong either!.


También hay que tener en cuenta de que unas cosas que "suenan bien" no son gramaticamente correctas, sabes? Así es en inglés a veces. Existe una discrepancia entre lo que dice la gente en la vida cotidiana y lo que dicen los libros de la gramática.

Pero, me mantengo preguntandote a tí, como un nativo... qué te suena más "correcto"?..  ji ji 



			
				cocha said:
			
		

> And my question is related to the "subject", we don't really know if it is singular or plural right?. So if we say "EEUU esta situado...", would you like that better?


Pero, sí, sabemos que el subjeto es plural por el articulo: los. Son los Estados Unidos. Son los EEUU.



			
				cocha said:
			
		

> You see I am putting aside ther article "los" and it really helps.



Pero, no ayuda porque al omitirlo, construyes una frase incompleta y incorrecta, me explico? Uno no puede solo quitar un articulo por gusto. Los articulos están colocados (   ) ahí por un motivo.


----------



## 50something

Creo que necesitamos alguien con mejor conocimiento, pues personalmente casi me da lo mismo aunque suene algo extraño decir "EEUU está...".


----------



## 50something

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo querid@ Venus. El artículo es obligatorio?. Si asi fuera diríamos que Argentina se asume como femenino, pues se dice "LA" Argentina, correcto?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Hmmm.... Point taken. 

No sé si es diferente porque el nombre de nuestro país es "los Estados Unidos de América", no es sólo un nombre sencillo, sino un sustantivo compuesto. Gah!

Expertos? .....   ji ji


----------



## 50something

"Un país" parece singular, aunque esté conformado por varios estados. No estoy convencido del todo, pero estimo que Venus esta en lo correcto.


----------



## 50something

Point taken, too. Thanks man. Someone else?


----------



## Pablo de los EU

Eso es curioso ¿no? Cuando el "los" esta alli, me parece que hay que usar "estan", pero cuando se dice solo "EEUU", "esta" me suena mejor que "estan."


----------



## Moritzchen

Así sí. Y es gracioso que no nos hayamos dado cuenta de esto antes (por lo menos yo). En inglés no pasa, pero también siempre se dice The United States, o The States.


----------



## patorrecas

hola buenas tardes.....
como traduzco al inglés la siguiente frase: 
"esta situación coloca a la empresa en causal de disolución"

Gracias


----------

